# Low resource/Low consumption Anti-Virus/Internet Security



## mac208x

Hey guys, i brought an Windows machine about a week ago (coming from a macbook pro) and im looking to get an anti-virus or internet security with ever works better. What im specifically looking for is a program that uses very low resources like cpu and memory. I have used Kaspersky, Norton and few others in the past and after about a week of use they would start slowing down my computer and hug tons of memory. If you know of any lightweight anti-virus etc let me know. Thank you.


----------



## johnb35

Avast - http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free...0019223.html?part=dl-85737&subj=dl&tag=button

Microsoft Security Essentials - http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/mse.aspx

Also helps to run Malwarebytes every few days.

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html


----------



## idleFLUX

*@johnb35*

Hey John, just stumbled upon this forum n was wondering which you would ultimately choose yourself, MSE or Avast?  I was thinking MSE because you had it in bold, but just wanted to make sure.  Also, if you could provide why you would choose which, I would appreciate it :3  I know NOTHING about computers but plan on building my first PC this month  just a low-budget gaming build, n found this thread about the low cpu/memory usage.  Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## idleFLUX

Oh, I thought you had MSE bold wheh I first read this lol


----------



## johnb35

idleFLUX said:


> Hey John, just stumbled upon this forum n was wondering which you would ultimately choose yourself, MSE or Avast?  I was thinking MSE because you had it in bold, but just wanted to make sure.  Also, if you could provide why you would choose which, I would appreciate it :3  I know NOTHING about computers but plan on building my first PC this month  just a low-budget gaming build, n found this thread about the low cpu/memory usage.  Thanks in advance for the help!



I would install Avast.  It's my own personal preference really, as I also install it on all my clients pc's.


----------



## turbodiesel

Avast is the best but it wrecks my pc so i dont use it 

MSE is good though because it dosent prompt you to get upgrades because its freeware and it hasn't slowed my pc down noticabley.


----------



## cabinfever1977

i use "AVG antivirus free edition 2012" and it uses very little resources and keeps the viruses away.


----------



## spirit

cabinfever1977 said:


> i use "AVG antivirus free edition 2012" and it uses very little resources and keeps the viruses away.


Sorry I can't recommend AVG anymore. It's slow and takes forever to install, and doesn't do a great job at helping to protect PCs. 

I would say Avast or MSE is probably what the OP is after, I'd recommend Avast over MSE because Avast Free has all sorts of features such as a sandbox which can come in handy as well as a load of other stuff which I can't remember right now - I think you can block websites with it too. Avast has never wrecked any of my PCs and I've been installing it on various machines for about 2 years now. However, as somebody else said, there are no ads in MSE, whereas Avast are always trying to get you to upgrade to their 'Pro Anti-Virus' and 'Internet Security' products if you use the Free Edition.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

McAfee VirusScan Console Enterprise.


----------



## cabinfever1977

i had norton, slows the computer and freezes to the point of not using it

mcafee = viruses slipped threw it
i had avast and kept getting viruses, so did my mother and aunt,they switched to avg too

pick what you want and when a virus gets threw and wrecks your computer you too will have to switch


----------



## ttomm46

*Secureanywhere*

I'm using webroot SecureAnywhere...it's cloud based...about 5mb idle..15mb scanning..cpu can get up to about 80% when scanning


----------

